# hp image zone plus problems



## dancedance (Jan 29, 2006)

HP Image Zone Plus was alreadly installed on our computer when we bought it, says my dad. I've used it several times for almost a year, i think. recently, *whenever i open the program to edit a picture* I have taken with my digital camera, *it has a pop-up thats says "progam error- no database specified" and then i ex that *and its just blank, rather than showing all my pictures. *then i try to open my picture files on the side of the screen and it just wont work. i click and nothing happens.*  Help please?? if we cant fix this, i guess ill have to go buy another progam to install and edit my pics on. any suggestions? ps: if you know how to fix this, *details please*... otherwise, ill probably get lost lol.


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

If you're using Windows XP with SP2, there was an update to get Image Zone to work.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericSoftwareDownloadIndex?lc=en&cc=us&softwareitem=pv-22754-1

If that doesn't help, try emailing hp support; i've had good results with them sending me links to download their programs.
Also there are good, free imaging programs around.

http://irfanview.com

There's a link to Paint Shop Pro 7 on this forum somewhere, I can't find it right now.
Good luck to you, dancedance, and welcome to TSG.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Welcome to TSG

The best programs are free ...
Here's the free Paint Shop pro ...
http://com-puterworks.com/Free_Downloads.htm

FWIW ... I use Irfanview instead of HP's Image Zone and extract my camera pictures by using "My Computer" and copy the Pictures as if the camera was just another Drive or Folder.
No fancy/confusing software required.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Good advice from Noyb---I have always found that whatever software comes with a camera usually is pretty horrible.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Go to start, programs and in there look for something that says HP and in there something called HP PC tools, then look for application recovery. That that will let you reinstall any application from HP that came on the computer so image zone should be in the list and you just put a check by it and click install. I don't have image zone but that's how all the preinstalled games and junk from HP works on my pavillion.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Dancer(s) .. You've been quiet.
Did you get HP's image Zone fixed - or are you trying something else ?


----------

